# laying track



## HeavyFreight (Oct 4, 2008)

I am planning to start my first garden railroad using flex track. I plan to use the "dig a trench and use crushed stone as ballast method". Any one out there know of a good article or articles that covers all the basics on laying track and bending track(two rail bender).


----------



## Tom Parkins (Jan 2, 2008)

You will probably light up the score board with this topic. It's a frequent topic on the forum, with more opinions than there are posters. 

First.....I don't have any good references for you.

Second....Good choice for an easy method of laying track. I have used this method and really like it. It's way too easy. I make my trenches a couple inches deep, put some course stone on the bottom, then the finer stuff on top. I lay the track on the bed, then pour on some more stone and either use a broom and "sweep" the track or just lightly pick up the track and jiggle to get the stone in between the ties. I have to occasionally go back and reballast after heavy rains but so do the big guys. Easy and effective. 

I can't help with track bending as I use sectional track and just cut it to fit. I laid out the railroad with the garden hose first to get the bends measured. Good luck post some pictures. 

Others may now post their opinions. 


Tom P


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I float sectional too, but I've bent a lot of metal... and Tom P. said I could! 

First lay down some barrier cloth before you pour stones, a lot of mine migrated down in heavy rains. Line the sides too. I'd even suggest a layer between your larger and smaller stone. 

With your bender don't try to bend it all at once and expect some slight spring back. If it doesn't happen, great, but if it does it's no big deal and quickly experience will teach you how much to over bend. Bending your track will allow you to ease into your curves of set diameters, your trains will love you for that! I'd just use a length of benderboard or something flexible and spike it in place and bend the track to shape over it. It's a simple spiral from straight track to your curve. It's the line you travel as you pull your steering wheel over as you enter a curve until you match the diameter and hold it or to straight leaving the curve. 

Happy Rails .... Bending 
John


----------



## jjwtrainman (Mar 11, 2011)

Tom is right, there is more ways to build a right of way than there are railroads! (some things have been planned out on paper, but not carried out). I am using a similar method for my railroad. the kind of ballast I find I really like is crushed shale. It has a nice cool-blue look to it and locks incredibly well. In fact, the ballast sticks to the track and I am not even using cement! as for articles on rail benders/ flex-track, I would search back articles of Garden Railways Magazine, as those articles are written frequently. Good luck on your railroad.


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Tom Parkins method is my method of choice also. His description leaves nothing out, that you really need to know.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

what state are you in?


----------



## HeavyFreight (Oct 4, 2008)

Hello, I am in Virginia


----------



## HeavyFreight (Oct 4, 2008)

I would like to thank everyone for their advice. I hope to start laying down a basic outline soon


----------



## Nutz-n-Bolts (Aug 12, 2010)

Posted By Totalwrecker on 28 Dec 2011 01:23 PM 


First lay down some barrier cloth before you pour stones, a lot of mine migrated down in heavy rains. Line the sides too. I'd even suggest a layer between your larger and smaller stone. 


John, I like the way you do things.


One more tip the makes all the above methods even better, is to drive a stake ( 12-16 inch length of rebar) at 4 foot intervals along the right of way. You may need to go down to 2 foot intervals on curves. The key is to lay a level from one to the next. Tap the next down until it is at the correct height right on for level track or up/down 1/2 inch for a 1% grade. For 2% use 1 inch. Then when you spread your ballast, bring it right up to the tops of the stakes so they just show. This lets you control your grades very easily.


Good luck and post pictures of your progress!


----------



## HeavyFreight (Oct 4, 2008)

Excellent idea on setting level track and grades using the rebar!!! Once I step up from the initial planning phases and go into building, I will supply pictures. 
Also, when bending track I understand it's best to have two sections clamped together. What are the best rail clamps to use when doing this? And how does one deal with the clamps clearing the tie spikes as the clamps move when the outside rail shrinks and the inside rail grows. These are just some concerns that I have thought of when I actually start bending track with a two rail bender


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

HeavyFreight; 

If you are in southwest Virginia (Roanoke, Wythville, Lynchburg), we have a small local club called the Big Lick Big Train Operators. Our members have everything from 1:20.3 to 1:29 - indoors and out. But there are only about 5 of us who are active. We usually set up a display for Rail Day at the O. Winston Link Museum in Roanoke (it's in the former N&W passenger station). The event is usually on Mothers' Day weekend. 

If you would like, I could try to remind you closer to the event so you could stop by and meet us. 

Yours, 
David Meashey


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

for some strange reason I couldn't send you a personal msg; if you are in N. Virginia would be great to meet you; we have steam ups here twice a year (not at my house but in Leesburg area)


----------



## HeavyFreight (Oct 4, 2008)

Hi David, 

I actually live closer to Richmond Va. But you can feel free to remind me if my work/ schedule will permit I may be able to make it up. 

Thanks for the invite


----------



## HeavyFreight (Oct 4, 2008)

Hello, 

Thanks for the invite, I may have already met you if you are referring to Jim Stapleton's place. I was up there last June with my home built/retrofited Live Diesel Dash 9


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

I recommend the trench and fill method mentioned earlier. Having build garden railroads in Colorado and Virginia that method has worked for me. It does require releveling and reballasting occasionally, but by floating it avoids any potential problems of expansion or contraction with weather changes.

All of my track is sectional. I would recommend that for beginners. There are a lot of different radii available now. When I started it was only LGB R-1,2,and 3 (2,2.5 and 4' radius). Now you can get up to 10' radius. I wish that the wider radii were available when I built my present RR (1994).


Get some experience in the hobby and then maybe you will want to do custom curves. Get some track down and start running. 

How is your gas electric going? I enjoyed talking to you at Dr. Rivet's last spring. 


I assume that you got a really good shake last August. We certainly got one up here in northern Virginia. I hope you didn't have any damage, I'm aware that your place of employment did have some problems.


Chuck


----------



## HeavyFreight (Oct 4, 2008)

Chuck, 

Good to hear from you again. Thanks for the advice. And yes I was actually at work that day back in August and it was quite a shake. But here at the house all was well. I hope you all had no damage as well. 


The Live Diesel project has been on hold as far as running it. However, I have made several major improvements since the last run. 


Maybe I'll see yall again soon for a second run. 

Take Care

Bryant


----------

